
Machine Learning 102: Logistic Regression with Polynomial Features - Leihua
https://towardsdatascience.com/machine-learning-102-logistic-regression-with-polynomial-features-98a208688c17
======
Leihua
Traditional wisdom believes logistic regression is great for linear
classification, while we can predict binary cases by including polynomial
features in the logistic regression.

